# مشكلة بخصوص برنامج " ArtCam 2008 "



## R 4 B I A (7 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكمدلوقتي يا شباب انا حملت برنامج ارت كام و لما سطبتو بيقول الدونجل لازم يتفعل 

يا ريت حد يقولي اية هو الدونجل و اجيب الدونجل ده مينن


----------



## R 4 B I A (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*أتمني ان حد يلاقي حل ل المشكلة دي انا عايز بس اعرف ملفات الدونجل اسمها اية و اركبها فين لان حاسس انها عندي *


----------



## King Master (7 ديسمبر 2013)

فى مجلد اسمه crack داخل الملفات الاصلية اللى قمت بالتنصيب منها 

استبدل الملفات اللى بداخله بالملفات اللى موجودة فى C:\Program Files\ArtCAM 2008\Exec


----------



## R 4 B I A (7 ديسمبر 2013)

لقيت ملف اسمو ._.DS_Store و نقلتو ف ملف البرنامج Exec و باردو ايرور للدونجل


----------



## سعــــد ss (7 ديسمبر 2013)

الخطأ مشابه لماحدث معي في ارت كام 2010 يطلب الدنقل 
اتبعت هذه الخطوات :
ج - تشغيل Driver Signature Enforcement Overrider واختيار enable test mode ثم next ثم اعادة تشغيل الجهاز 

د- عندما يشتغل الجهاز تلاحظ في اسفل سطح المكتب الى اليمين كتابة وضع الاختبار test mode

هـ- نذهب الى C:\win7\32_bit MultiKey ونشغل Install MultiKey "اكثر من مرة "الى ان يظهر على اليسار في اسفل سطح المكتب تثبيت مفتاح safenet USB اذا تم التثبيت نكمل بتشغيل ملف الريجستري


----------



## سعــــد ss (7 ديسمبر 2013)

واخبرنا ماذا حدث معك


----------



## King Master (7 ديسمبر 2013)

تشغيل الارت كام 2008 اسهل نسبيا من نسختى 2009 و2010 

كانت تواجهنى مشاكل فى الفتح .. مرة تفتح ومرة لأ 


ولكن الاسهل هى النسخة ارت كام 9 .. Artcam pro 9 


فقط استبدال ملفات التشغيل .. 

ابحث فى المنتدى عن نسخة artcam pro 9


----------



## R 4 B I A (8 ديسمبر 2013)

بجد شكرا انكو رديتو ع الموضوع بس مفيش فايدة بس يا ريت حد يساعدني ف برنامج ارت كام لاني مش لاقي ليه تحميل او برنامج nc studio


----------



## سعــــد ss (9 ديسمبر 2013)

R 4 B I A قال:


> بجد شكرا انكو رديتو ع الموضوع بس مفيش فايدة بس يا ريت حد يساعدني ف برنامج ارت كام لاني مش لاقي ليه تحميل او برنامج nc studio





اخي ادخل على موضوعي تجد فيه شرح ورابط موضوع الاخ الكريم *hamzav8*

لتحميل الارت كام 2010.

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/406277-2010-this-421435


----------



## abdelhameid (19 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------

